# MY favorite hammer



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I cant find a similar thread that was posted just a few weeks ago. Someone (dont remember who) showed a Martin hammer they liked and another one with an odd shaped head. Hopefully, you'll see this and chime in.

Just recently I made a new mallet and while working on it I needed to do something with a hammer and the one that stays on top of my bench wouldn't do it. It reminded me of the thread a few weeks ago and today I remembered to take a few pix.

The hammer on the right is the one that stays on my bench. It's an 8oz by Martin that I got 10 or 12 years ago. I had bought the 12oz Martin on the left but I wasn't crazy about how it balanced in my hand. The hammer in the middle I found in the trunk of an old abandoned car we found out in the woods about 35 years ago. It has no markings of any kind, and there's a small curved crack on one side just off the face. I like the way it swings and it has good balance but I was always worried that crack would split and the face would come off if I used it too hard. So it stays in my tool box.

.
.








.
.
In these pix you can see the shape of that odd head better. Maybe someone know what brand it is? 
.








.








.








.








.








.
.
Sometimes I like to grab this little Estwing tack hammer. I've only had it for a couple of years, but it also has a nice balance in my hand. 
.








.
.
But the little Martin 8oz is my "Go to" hammer. I use it pretty much every time I'm in the shop. It's kinda like the ole Timex commercial says "Takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin' " 
.








.








.
.
Oh, and these are certainly not ALL my hammers. Here's a shot of the "hammer drawer" in my toolbox. Plus there's another 6 or 7 different claw hammers in the drawer below this one  
.









.
.
.
Oops, I forgot to show my "Special Hammer" that I made when I was a Snap-on Tool Dealer back in the late 80s. I used to keep this on the dash of my truck and anytime someone would say they wanted to buy an air hammer, I'd hand them this. I actually had several of these idiots convinced it was a REAL tool that actually would pound up and down if it was connected to the air hose! Sheeesh! Some folks kids !  
.








.








.









.
.
Wish I coulda found that other thread. I would have just added this to it. Oh well, feel free to add YOUR favorite hammer here to this one.

Comments, complaints, and critiques always welcomed.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice.

I've been wanting a brad nailer lately…didn't know I could just make one. Thanks, Joe!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Hammer of Your Dreams thread

kinda dead lately…


----------



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

"Air Hammer"- that is hilarious. I'm actually grinning really hard right now. Thanks for the uplift. Quite comical.

Reference your hammer which has the little crack: Perhaps you should, if you dont' have a small welder, find a local gent/lady that does and have them put a bead across it. You should be able to grind it back down. Considering its age, not sure how much carbon would be in the metal and to whether or not it would take a decent weld. I do see your concerns.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice display of hammers Joe. The problem is always grabbing the wrong one and making it work cause it's the closest.
That Martinis cool looking. 
Next time I need a air hammer I will give you a call. (laughing) made my day.


----------



## DanielS (Feb 4, 2013)

The hammer from the trunk looks like something someone forged themself. The rough/pitted surface is from scale forming on the metal while it's hot and not being brushed off. The crack could be a crack or a cold shut, which is where a flap or void got folded over. It kind of looks like a face is welded onto the body of the hammer, do it may just be a bad area of weld along the edge. It is a neat looking hammer.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks guys. Yes that "air hammer" became a good conversation starter on my truck. One guy actually hooked it up to the airline I had in the truck (so I could test and repair tools) and blew the fitting off the end.

terryR, I did see that thread and actually started writing this one at the end of it. But it started getting to be a rather long post so I did the "cut-n-paste" thing and started a new one.


----------



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

"Blew the fitting off the end"- that made me chuckle. -'some people'. Same token-other side, I didn't ever realize those Snap-On trucks were even fitted with air compressors. Those trucks really were "set up" weren't they?

Let us know what you do to that cracked portion of that one hammer. I'd like to know how it works out. Who knows. If the stars line up just right I might locate one of these older hammers at a sale somewhere. And if I do, I'm certainly not going to pass it.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

" Those trucks really were "set up" weren't they?"

Yep. When I bought my franchise ( 1987 ) the company that built vans for Snap-on had built this one a year earlier and it was their custom show van. It sat in the showroom of their factory and they had done all kinds of "extras" to it. Chrome wheels, dual air tanks under the chasis, and you cant see them in this view, but above the drivers side window was a set of dual 24" chrome air horns that sounded like a freight train when I pulled the chain. This thing had all kinds of custom woodwork inside, a killer sound system, and even a small refrigerator that was skinned to look like a cabinet. It was powered by a gas-sucking big block Chevy with an Allison automatic trans. This picture was taken after we had filled it with my inventory (which took almost a week) and was ready to start my first day as a dealer. 
.


----------



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

Sweet!!!! Thank you for sharing. Very interesting Joe. Thanks. I enjoyed that read.


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

> I actually had several of these idiots convinced it was a REAL tool that actually would pound up and down if it was connected to the air hose!
> - JoeinGa


Just like the little moron who drove his car off the cliff so he could try out his new air brakes!


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

My motely collection of hammers.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Ohh I love a good hammer I have been collecting linemen's hammers to a while they feel good when you are beating something into oblivion.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Just got these so a little clean up is needed. I also have my most favorite hammer in the garage it's a 10# hand sledge on a fiberglass 12" handle. My friends call it Thor since it takes a special person to appreciate and use it.


----------



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

Diverloyd, I didn't ever realize there was a special hammer for linemen. How cool!!! and how cool they are!! I am going to be buying me a few of those babies. I can see them being very comfortable to use.

I should have known Lineman might have had a specialty hammer being I consulted with them during jobs, when I used to do electrical work. I thought their hammer was the 'lineman pliers', otherwise known in electrical circuits (no pun intended) electrical sectors, as the infamous "SIDE CUTTERS"....

Well, they might not be the lineman's hammer but they certainly are the electrician's hammer. I've used mine many times, although reluctantly, as such. Never for heavy duty work, just tapping here and there. There are just *so many things* one must do in the electrical field when a tap is needed…and they come in super handy. Using the Klein brand, just ensure you tap on the side -opposite the graphic of the lineman climbing the pole-, so the joint gets loser instead of tightening over time.

I'm glad you shared this. I am going to be on the lookout for these now. thanks


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Yeah. Thanks. Now I'm going to be searching for cool hammers. I'd post a pic of my hammer collection but it is pathetic. Not a nice one in the bunch except for my really cool framing hammer that is of modern design. I need to get me some cool ball peen hammers. And some … oh crap. Slippery slope!


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh I have ball peens, I use my raw hide hammers a lot also. I would snap some pics but they are all over my garage so here is a internet image


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

diverlloyd … a *TEN POUND *hammer on a *TWELVE INCH*handle??? Good Lord, I *MIGHT *get 3 or 4 licks in and my arm would be like rubber !

I have a 2lb on a 10" handle and that thing will wear you out in just a short while


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Joe, I would love to have your hammer collection, they are all worth having but if I had to choose only one from the bunch ,I would choose the little Martin 8oz , your "Go to" hammer.
I have a small ball peen hammer that probably would be the closest to your Martin, I use it all the time, in fact my wife also likes to use it for nailing picture frames around the house.
The only hammer missing from your collection in my opinion would be a small 8 oz solid brass one , which is a perfect tool when up sharp bits,blades,etc.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Joe it's a beast if something needs hit hard it's my go to. At work we have 15" in diameter by 24" long oak logs mounted to a sledge hammer handle. I have broke 5 of those,kind of makes me proud loved beating on copper with the log on a stick.


----------

